# What is SERE?



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Sere stands for Survival, Evasion, Resistance, Escape.

Check it out.

https://asgmag.com/survival-skills/sere-survival-evasion-resistance-escape/


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Ehh, I wouldnt call it a derivative of the SAS survival handbook, IMO that is more along the lines of the first half of Sapper.

SERE also depends what level and who it was meant for, my wife got to be cadre for a few rotations and is reinserting on the contractor/consultant side, and its much more complicated than pretending to carjack someone and helping you build a fire.

This article tried to over romanticize it, then shit on what it was meant for. 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It's interesting, but much of it is a rehash of what was taught in boot camp, who abides by the Geneva convention other then us maybe? It is good to be reminded though for us that has been out of the loop for 30, 40 years.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

That doesnt sound too terribly much like the 9 day course in the Phillipeans, I had to go through a couple of times!


----------



## bearsergeant (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the comments much appreciated.


----------

